# AZ to New Orleans



## bcampbell (Dec 4, 2008)

What kind of trip will it be.  I will be driving from Mesa Az. to new Orleans at the end of February instead of going directly back to Upstate NY.  Having driven cross country several times I have always taken Interstate 80 or 90.  What type of driving and scenery should I expect?


----------



## utmtman (Dec 5, 2008)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

I imagine you will hit I10 and go cross country.  It a good highway but scenery is sparse.  Lots of country and desert along that route.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 5, 2008)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

Bruce, make your way to Texline, Texas. It's right near where Texas, New Mexico and Oklahoma come together. Travel there from Raton, New Mexico on US-64 and US-87.

Then make your way to Amarillo via US-385 and I-40, but make time to stop at Cal Farley's Boys Ranch. You'll find the remainder of the old Texas town of Tascosa. It was the first 'real' Texas town in the Panhandle back during the times of the great cattle drives. Lots of history.

There's no flat country on that route, and there is a big surprise near Amarillo, too. Palo Duro Canyon. Next to the Grand Canyon it is the largest one in the USA. It ain't no gully, either!  And don't forget to try your hand at eating that big state at the Big Texan in Amarillo.

Come out of Amarillo on US-287 to Wichita Falls. Don't miss looking around at Quanah. It was named after the famed Quanah Parker.

Make your way around Dallas and take I-20 to the east and visit the casinos in Shreveport, Louisiana. Maybe you'll get lucky and pay for your trip! From there you take I-49 down to Alexandria, but don't miss stopping at Natchitoches (pronounced nak-i-tish). It's a pretty neat little town.  (If you're really into casinos, you can take a little side trip to the famous Coushata Casino near Kinder.)

I-49 will take you to Lafayette, Louisana at I-10. From there go east through Baton Rouge, but consider stopping there because it's the capital of Louisiana.

New Orleans is just down the road. Watch your wallet!


----------



## bcampbell (Dec 5, 2008)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

Thank you Texas Clodhopper.  This is exactly the kind of response I was hoping to get.   Bruce


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

well U wanted advise on direction and U got it from the best, good luck, and have fun


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 6, 2008)

Re: AZ to New Orleans



Well, Hollis and Bruce I see I've screwed up my spelling.

You don't eat the whole "state" at the Big Texan Steak Ranch, you eat the big 72 oz. *steak*. Don't worry, they have plenty of those little steaks, too!

Also, if you choose to take I-20 to Shreveport, there's a little town called Waskom about half way between Marshall and Shreveport that has one of those neat little small town cafes. It was called The New Waskom Cafe when I went there. Don't miss the banana pudding and Texas' oldest working 10cent pay phone.

Have fun!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 6, 2008)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

Your so right Hollis. We have used is mapping service in the past. And was very pleased.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

Hey Tex that just proves to us that u are human, we all make mistake even if they are simple. We still trust your information even if misspelled.


----------



## Pancanbob (Jan 4, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

Hay TexasClodhopper
Did you eat the big 72 oz. Steak????:question: 
I was in Disney World a few years ago; they had a 32 oz. At Dave Crocketâ€™s Tavern, and I was just barely able to finish. I donâ€™t think even a Texan could take on a stake that big!    :question:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

Bob, I wouldn't even attempt to eat that much, but I did watch that guy on TV do it! He's got a whole show where he goes around and tries stuff like that.

They give you 60 minutes to complete the whole meal. That guy did it in less than 45 minutes. I think the 'secret' is to swallow the bites whole so there is less chewing.

Who want's to waste good Texas beef that way?  :clown:


----------



## Pancanbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

Hay, Texas Clodhopper
Iâ€™ve heard tell that they raise more beef in Florida then Taxes.    
But what I canâ€™t figure out..... is ifâ€™n that be true :approve: , How come you all are so full of Bull? :question::question::question:
Could you pleas enlighten me?     :blush: :blush:   :blush:  :angry:      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

Robert are you a RVer or wantbe  RVer. And I hope your last comment to Tex was in fun and not personnel. We do have fun here but we keep personal attack out of the forum. Any wat if you aren't a RV yet then you sure need to be it is a lot of fun with great people. Love your horse


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

hey Robert I may have spoken to soon and maybe you was funning with Tex, if so that good we all have a good time on here. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

now hollis ,, u are taking all the fun out of this place ,, where else can we pick on texans ,, specialy one that's owns half of texas and a few oil wells    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :8ball:  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

but Rod I feel I need to keep on his good side in case I get thrown out of GA and need some land & gas. remember I SENT HIM SOME FRESH SHELLED PECANS :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

OH yea ,, PAYING for the fuel for this spring trip ,, i see how u are ,, Hollis ,,, PECANS for GAS ,, yup ,,, now i got it all figured out      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :8ball:  :evil:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

Oh, what Bob said was taken very lightly.  :laugh: 

After all, I resemble that remark!  :clown: 

PS. How could I possibly get down on a guy that uses MORE smiley icons than Rod does!  :clown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

well i must agree ,, Tex ,, he's got me beat on that one ,, the smilies    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

OK let's let it go all the fun is over :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Pancanbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

Hi Clodhopper
I wasnâ€™t trying to pick on you personally  , honestly , it was for ALL Texanâ€¦:clown:â€¦ I did say â€œYou allâ€, not just â€œyouâ€. 
But I donâ€™t mean any harm to anyone:disapprove: , and if I did offend anyone  , I do apologize.:blush: :blush: 
 Just try to have a little fun, as â€œyou all â€œhave done before. H1H2 must be a good friend to come to your defense.

Dose this mean that if one uses enough smiley icons I can say anything?         :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :approve:   :approve:  :approve:  :question:


----------



## Pancanbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

That Picture is of me in Panama, playing Santa Claus for the Shrine, the beard is mine.
I would grow it for Christmas the shave it off in January. Came back to States to help my mom. 
   :laugh:  :approve:  :clown:  :dead:


----------



## bcampbell (Jan 6, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

"You All" really do get off topic.  I just wanted a few suggestions and heads-ups before I made my trip across Texas. Bruce


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

OK Bruce here u go, last year I thought I would never get across Texas on my way to AZ. just keep in mind that most roads are flat and you get cross winds that will push your RV a little. I went across Texas using I-20 and came back using I 10 . Take your time if u can, I was in such a hurry that I missed so much. Texas is so large and so much to see, and it is a beautiful state. I wanted to stop and see the 72 oz. steak but went right by it before I knew it. So as I stated earlier take your time if u can and enjoy your trip. I 10 is always under construction in Texas so be careful when you get there. Good luck on your trip


----------



## elkhartjim (Jan 6, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

Thank you Hollis. As ya'll know, we Texans try not to brag too much about our great state.  Its always nice to hear a foreigner compliment it. Bruce, welcome to the forum and try to leave some time to explore what we call the "hill country".  This is an area west of San Antonio and Austin.  IH 10 goes through the southern part.  Kerrville  is a great stop over, so is San Antonio.


----------



## bcampbell (Jan 6, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

Thanks for the suggestions.   I will be taking 3-4 to get from Mesa Az. to New Orleans so I should have some time to see the sights.  I didn't mention I drive a Vista Cruiser (Sprinter Van) and will be heading to new Orleans to sail in a Regatta.  I can't wait to cross the southern part of our beautiful country for the first time.  
-----
Bruce
Gulfstream Vista Cruiser (usually towing a sailboat)


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Re: AZ to New Orleans

Bruce good luck on your sailing adventure


----------

